# Ocean View Resort, New Jersey



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Has anyone been to this campground before? We are headed there for Labor Day weekend.

Will


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Where is it? Which town? Please include a website link if one is available.

Thanx!


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

OK, that was lazy of me. I Googled it and found:

Ocean View Camground

I suppose since you live in Salisbury MD that you're taking the Cape May-Lewes Ferry across? We were supposed to go to Seashore Campsites in Cape May for Labor Day but our oldest son's school schedule forced a cancellation!

Woodall's Directory gives it a 4 out of 5 diamonds for Facilities and a 5 out of 5 diamonds for Recreation. That's sounds awesome to me!

Let me know how it is...for next year!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I would love to take the ferry but it is $50 one way, we will drive up and around
Will


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

At least you'll be going against the traffic both ways over the Bay Bridge!


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

$50

At $2.65 per gallon -- that's bout 150 miles for me. Yes, that does come out to my towing average of 8mpg.

How's that Tundra doing on gas, Will?

Sidewinder


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Sidewinder said:


> $50
> 
> At $2.65 per gallon -- that's bout 150 miles for me. Yes, that does come out to my towing average of 8mpg.
> 
> ...


Will, he has a good point! Plus the coolness factor is undeniable!!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Sidewinder

The Tundra is getting about 9mpg. We are staying in that 1 tank to get there for now.

Will


----------



## NJDevilsFan (Jul 19, 2005)

I can't help you on the RV park, but nearby Sea Isle is a great place. Nice, family-friendly boardwalk. At least it was when I used to go there growing up in NJ in the 1980's and 1990's. Have a fun trip. Jon


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My sister has stayed there several times and loves the place.

John


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi All
We are back from Ocean View Resort, and i must say that it is a nice campground.
They have alot of seasonals but most are friendly. This is a very large campground and it was difficult finding my site, but once in it was quite roomy. You really don't have to leave once there. They are about 5 miles to the beach and easy to get to. I will return we had a great time.

Will


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like a nice campground. We do our summer weeks at Avalon campground, which is off exit 13 on the garden state. 10 miles from wildwood boardwalk, 15 miles from Ocean city boardwalk. The Avalon beach is 5 miles away, free parking and the pass from the campground is $5 per week. They are very freindly and have a entrance check point to make sure only campers are permitted in and the kids don't go out. They are attentive to the kids and make the vacation a pleasure. Further north at exit 100 is the pine cone resort, they are new owners and have the same freindly attitude and offer a nice site close to the northern beaches.


----------

